# Rip Baby Taken In Such A Horrible Way



## buddy

I posted earlier on today asking *http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/140777-what-age-vet-sex-baby.html*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/140777-what-age-vet-sex-baby.html

*SOMEONE CAME AND BOUGHT A STUNNING BABY FROM ME LAST NIGHT*

*any one who read that thread will know the guy wanted a deffo female he called me today told me his vet said it was male !*

*i then called his vet to confirm and the lied no beardies were taken to that vet.*

*i later found out from a source that these people instead of taking it to a vet the came all the way from balloch this morning to go to neon gecko glasgow to ask for davie to sex it *

*davie told them it was not possible as the baby was too young this must have been when they called me to say they had been to the vet . they asked they come buy my adult female instead i said no they then asked for and exchange i said yes that is fine (this was before i found out they were lying) so they were in glasgow and could easily have brought the baby back and got a refund.*

*Today friends of ours were in neon gecko glasgow and overheard a couple speaking about a BABY BEARDIE THEY HAD BOUGHT from someone in easterhouse(us)*

*THESE IDIOTS PUT A 6 WEEK OLD BABY BEARDIE IN WITH AN ADULT MALE WHILST THEY CHANGED THE BABIES VIV AROUND.*

*MIGHT I ADD I TOLD THE IN NO CIRCUMSTANCE INTRODUCE THIS BABY UNTIL OLDER.*

*AND THE SICK FEELING IN MY TUMMY TODAY WAS CORRECT I HAD A BAD GUT FEELING ALL DAY.*

*THERE ADULT MALE ATE THE BABY BEARDIE I SOLD THEM LESS THAN 24HRS AGO.*

*ALL I HAVE IS NAMES AND PHONE NUMBER. I FEEL SOOO SHIT RIGHT NOW THE BABY WAS SO SAFE HERE AND TO BE SO WELL LOOKED AFTER HERE TO GO THERE AND WIOTHING 24HRS DIE IN SUCH A HORRIBLE WAY BREAKS MY HEART.*

*THESE 2 PEOPLE THEN WENT BACK TO NEON GECKO TOLD THIS STORY AND WALKED OUT THE SHOP WITH AN ADULT FEMALE FOR £120.*

*THIS IS BABY STRIPE WHO WAS TAKEN IN SUCH A HORRIBLE WAY *








YOU WERE SO SAFE HERE AND WERE PUT IN A POSITION U SHOULD NEVER HAVE BEEN I AM SO SORRY BABY !!!!


----------



## Durhamchance

so sorry baby, rest in piece lil one xx


----------



## ziggyandtia

WHAT ABSOLUTE CRUEL :censor:,WHY DIDNT THEY ASK YOU FOR A REFUND,AT LEAST STRIPE WILL BE HAPPY IN BEARDIE HEAVEN THAN BEING WITH THEM USELESS D:censor:S
MY HEART GOES OUT TO YOU.
R.I.P STRIPE X


----------



## SamH

OMG thats terrible! 

Some people's stupidity just amazes me!

Sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## stephenie191

Thats so sad.
Unfortunalty, with breeding, this happens from time to time.

All you can do is know that you thought you sold it to a good home and be pickier in the future with who you sell to : victory:


----------



## sarahjames

R.I.P Little one! you didnt deserve to be taken for someones stupidity! 
Remember it wasnt your fault, you thought you could trust them people! everyone makes mistakes, dont beat yourself up x


----------



## FelixMarmite

Aw that's horrible 
Hope your okay, don't beat yourself up about it because it wasn't your fault.
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## Philcw

R.i.p


----------



## Zodiac

rip little one!  due to the incompetence of a certain few, a precious life was lost  I wish in the idea of karma they get what's coming to them...

xx


----------



## buddy

Thanks guys 

well i am sure she will be safer now i have had time to get my anger out about this just going to concentrate on being pickier on buyers from now on cos thats just not right kept having images all weekend its horrible xx


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

R.I.P Little one :sad:


----------



## asm1006

Thats so sad-poor little thing-you weren't to know. Stupid f***ers, honestly how thick?

RIP baby Stripe.xxxx


----------



## Esarosa

that's terrible  R.i.p little baby stripe  hopefully karma will come to those idiots that did this


----------



## Iliria

r.i.p


----------



## Kami22

Thats just sick! poor little beardie! noone could have seen it coming so dont beat yourself up  

I still think that genuine herp keepers should be licenced after a test to stop this happening....


----------



## daisyleo

I am so sorry about your loss, and I can speak from experience here you can find them the best possible new owners they can say the right things, show you the right set up yet still end up killing the offspring you have raised as your own.
It has happened to me before, idiots buying leo babies from me then putting them straight in with ones from all kinds of different places and ending up with crypto wiping the lot out, beardies fighting and being sold to crap pet shops cuz they ignored my opinion not to mix with exsisting beardie that was male also.
I have also seen in one of my own clutches a baby beardie eat it's sibling whole (with MINIMAL size difference & as well as being fed 3 times a day and fresh veg ALWAYS in the viv!!!) they can be VERY cannibalistic and to put two of such great size difference together was just such a retarded thing to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what are people thinking?!!!

This is your choice as it was mine you can still sell and try and do your best to get good homes but still it's out of your hands once they leave, or as I chose to do stop breeding, yes it's sad and annoying but I can't stand to see any more of my babies die/neglected/killed


----------



## buddy

thank you daisy i am currently trying to make that decision to be honest each person i am selling to i am being extra wary but it think it is how i found out that hurt the most if i did not know i would feel so much better i just feel i let the little one down so much 
but i am concentrating on the rest i have at the moment and hope and praay they go to good homes hope they were just 1 of a bad lot 
x


----------



## bigmouth

I'd be tempted to post there tel number but what that achive! sorry rip


----------



## gillyite

it makes me sick to think people can be so crule and do such a stupid thing rip x


----------



## perthchickie

I feel so sorry for that little baby and yourself. These people must be absolute idiots and shouldn't be allowed to keep reps.:censor::bash:


----------



## Siman

Damn thats horrible, sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Dukester

*glasgow boy liam*

R.I.P STRIPE I WAS IN NEON GECKO AN HOUR AGO THEY HAVE LOTS OF HUGE BEARDES







: victory:: victory:


----------



## animal addict

awww poor lil baby - dont beat yourself up about it you werent to know - its not oyur fault


----------



## bmsonline

R.I.P 

Alex


----------



## Kami22

This makes me cry every time i read it... R.I.P again little one...


----------



## klair328

:O balloch u say.. i wonder if i know them:O


----------



## shelley_draven

There's no way you could have known this would happen. RIP lil beardie x


----------



## buddy

thanks guys for all the comments in peace now though


----------



## Snake Charmer

im so sorry hun, thats horrible rip lil stripe... byeee xx


----------



## vodka

thats :censor: awful! RIP lil one, dont feel bad tiger you wasnt to know these :censor: where total :censor: xxxxxx


----------



## devilgod54

That's really terrible. But isn't there like a Magnifying glass specifcly for Reptile so you can sex them at an early age, I heard this from a Shop Keeper said he had one and uses for leopard geckos, Not sure if he used for other reptiles, anyone heard of it?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

rip =[ little guy rip


----------



## tilly790

Oh how sad what a pillock he was ..thats the trouble you never know whats gonna happen to the babies, just have to hope they get good homes.


----------



## Captainmatt29

Some people just dont listen, it is so sad.
I wont sell until i have seen setup already unless they take a setup from we aswell.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Hi Buddy. 

So sorry to hear your sad news. Poor little beardie. RIP

This is the sort of thing that stopped me continuing as a successful breeder and turning my hand to running a full time Rescue Centre instead. 

Mo.


----------



## Darlo_Gal

Wow this is an old thread! But a sad story though


----------

